# Stainless Works Sale! - Save 15% on all SW exhaust products at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, take 15% off Stainless Works exhaust products at PartsForYourCar!*

During the month of July, Stainless Works is having a sale on all their exhaust products. PFYC is chipping in, so you get a total discount of 15%!

To take advantage of this offer, use promo code *SW15JULY* during checkout. Offer expires 7/31/11.

Click below to purchase:

*Stainless Works Headers and Exhaust for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*

----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Question... does that also include the price of coating if we add it? Also, who does your coating/what coating is it?

Thanks... very interested.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Question... does that also include the price of coating if we add it? Also, who does your coating/what coating is it?
> 
> Thanks... very interested.


Coating is not discounted. Stainless Works uses Jet Hot for coating.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Not a bad price with the discount. A shame the coating costs and additional $420.


----------

